# 10 gallon cpd (hopefully) build



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Pictures describe it best. I am using a penguin 150 (same as my attempted salt water tank diff filter same model) with a 100 watt heater and a gravel/sand for substrate. All plants will be planted in the sand . Also I need to go get the correct hood for this tank I brought the wrong one home doh.


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

So far so good! Ummm....What's the deordorant used for?? LOL


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

So far so good, although I prefer gel deodorant. But you will need some plants, ideally some java moss, and you may want to rethink the heater. Celestial pearls come from high altitudes, and it gets cool up there. I babysat some for a friend who was out of the country for awhile, and in the 3 months I had them, I ended up with a bunch of fry. They were never warmer than 22c, and seemed really happy with that. If I kept them longer term, I would set up killie-like conditions - a warm room around 19-22, slow filtration and lots of water changes. If your house is warm, you don't need a heater.
I would paint the outside back of the tank with acrylic craft paint - it razors off easily if you dislike it, but will bring out the cpd colours and give it more of a sense of security.
I'd get java moss, as much as I could get, and use it as the main plant. That will mean somehow screening the filter intake, which you will need to do if you won't want the inevitable babies sucked up into the impeller. 
You are on the right road though. Celestial pearls are very nice fish.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I have the heater for just in case I need it, and I have it set to 78 degrees which is perfectly in their range of an appropriate temperature.

As far as painting, I am not doing that just because I am going to be moving the tank right before November/December since I am still in school so it isn't going to be sitting in one place for extremely long. I can easily get Java moss so I am not worried about that.

I am not really in a position to raise fry, but maybe the fish store in salem might want to buy some if they breed constantly.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Update. I got some plants from chipmunk1210 and unfortunately some did not make it (This was the mail room lady at my colleges fault, they got here Friday and she didn't notify me until today), the ones that did make it however are doing well and I am also trying to save one which I am hoping will make it.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

added some anubias nana and wisteria to the tank. 

Also I just want to make sure I didn't bury the rhizome on the nana can someone confirm?


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Looks correctly planted from what I can see - rhizome above the gravel. You could also get a small piece of driftwood and tie it to that.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I have driftwood, but no string on me lol. So hooray correctly planted.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

So this is going to turn into a cherry barb tank, going the same route as my neon shrimp build. Except instead if purchasing 2 a week I will be doing three as barbs are a bit heartier. Anyway there was conflicting information on cherry barbs in a 10g (some say yea np, others say iffy, and some even say nope) so i'll be keeping a close eye and if necessary I will upgrade to a 20 long when I go home in the winter.


----------

